# LG is exiting the smartphone business



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2021)

*www.xda-developers.com/lg-exits-smartphone-business/


> LG has officially pulled out of the smartphone business. There have been multiple reports in the last two weeks hinting at LG bidding adieu to the smartphone space once and for all, and that has indeed turned out to be the case.
> In a public statement, LG confirmed the closure of its mobile division, stating that it will no longer produce and sell new smartphones. The decision was approved by the company’s board of directors on Monday, citing the division’s long slump and stiff competition. Since Q2 2015, LG’s mobile division has been continuously reporting losses. In 2020, the mobile division registered a loss of ~$751 (USD) million.



RIP. 
I remember using my LG Optimus G E970 for about 4 years before I gave up on finding a replacement battery.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 9, 2021)

This damage is all done due to bad PR. Lg phones were not bad and were innovating too. But many people didn't knew they existed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2021)

The wierd lg 2 screen phone is available for 30k (from 70k)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2021)

HTC, LG, and Sony..

Indian consumers : Your list of allies grows thin


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 15, 2021)

RIP LG. My first smartphone/ Android phone was LG L9. The 4.7" inch screen was considered massive at that time. I still have it and its turns on running Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## Neo (Apr 17, 2021)

My first smartphone was also from LG, Optimus One. The best phone I have ever used. It came with Android 2.2 I believe? Was it Froyo/eclair? It had a 3.2 inch screen (which was good amount of screen) and 512 MB RAM (!!). The developer support on XDA was massive and I remeber running Android 5 on it. Good ol' days LG.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2021)

LG constitutes two of my three smartphones in the last decade!
It's sad to say good bye to LG (partly since my current phone LG G6 is still rocking after 3 years).

Really great video below, for anyone who wants to see how great LG was:





PS: I really want LG Wing phone even knowing LG would shut down support in next 2 years!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 17, 2021)

*m.gsmarena.com/nfc_certification_for_lgs_rollable_phone_surfaces_online-amp-48706.php
This will be the last lg phone. Some of you may buy it if you need it as a showcase.


----------



## Tusharma (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, LG is bidding adieu to the smartphone business but it has promised to offer updates in the devices for the next three years. Less competition for the other brands. I heard Poco is coming up with Poco M2 Reloaded. Any idea about it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2021)

Thinkartha said:


> LG affirmed the conclusion of its portable division, expressing that it will at this point don't create and sell new cell phones. The choice was endorsed by the organization's governing body on Monday, referring to the division's long droop and solid rivalry.


Why are you necro bumping old news threads?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2021)

Who knows they might comeback like Nokia


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2021)

Current Nokia, aka HMD Global, is as good as dead. 
Watch latest video by Tech Altar on it.


----------

